# Humidor



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

A while back a good friend was wanting a humidor. I got lucky and found a 10' X 10" X 1/2" piece of tiger maple in the back bin with the regular stuff. Used a lock miter bit on all of the box joints, so no end grain shows. Lined it with spanish cedar and cut out a ring of the maple for the hygrometer to mount in. Had just got my welder, so threw a quick base together. Was extremely hard to part with...


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's nice. I love the stand.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a weakness for Tiger Maple. Love it. One of my favorite projecs was a dining room set out of TM.

Nice looking little humidor

I personally think the metal stand detracts from your beautiful box. But Im weird...lol


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

The craftmanship looks great and I absolutely dig the stand!! Are you selling them? If yes, please PM me.


----------

